# extrañar / echar de menos / faltar => manquer



## Narcoleptic_ll

Muy buenas tardes a todos,

Estoy tratando de aplicar el verbo "manquer", pero se me hace difícil cuando quiero decir que extraño (echo de menos) muchas cosas o una situación en particular, por ejemplo:

"_Extraño tenerte a mi lado_" ¿Quedaría como "_ton exister à mon coté me manque_"?

"Echo de menos nuestras risas en la madrugada" ==> ¿"_Nos rires dans l'aube me manquent_"?

Si alguien puediese darme un poco más de claridad en el uso y congujación de este verbo sería fantástico.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Tu peux dire tout simplement: Tu me manques beaucoup.
Il me manque nos rires à l'aube.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

"Tu me manques beaucoup" me parece bien pero "Il me manque nos rires à l'aube"... menos. Propongo "je regrette nos rires à l'aube" ou plus simplement "Nos rires à l'aube me manquent".

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Lisory:"Nos rires à l'aube me manquent" me semble plus naturel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Totalement d'accord. Vraiment cela ne me chatouillé pas les oreilles.


----------



## Narcoleptic_ll

Merci Beaucoup =)

Otra pregunta, ¿aparte de "manquer", qué otra expresión se ocupa para echar de menos?


----------



## tom29

Hola

Solo veo una palabra mas : Regretter

Je regrette ma jeunesse
Je te regrette
Je regrette ce que j'ai dit
Il a des regrets

Pero debe haber otras palabras e otras formas para exprimir este sentimiento.


----------



## juliagüell

Salut Narcoleptic II
Soy Julia, la otra expresión que se "usa", "utiliza" plutôt que "ocupa" para decir echar de menos es el verbo "regretter". À bientôt


----------



## Narcoleptic_ll

Revisando otros temas encontré esta frase "Jean et Julian s'ennuient de leurs mères", ¿_s'ennuie de_ es también una expresión común para decir que se echa de menos a algo o alguien o es más bien rebuscado?


----------



## tom29

Si ! en este contexto ennuyer sinifica hechar de menos. Pero esa forma es mas bien literal, no solemos usarla corrientemente.

Esa, me la olvidé ! 

Corrigenme por favor

Un saludo


----------



## Narcoleptic_ll

tom29 said:


> Sí! en este contexto ennuyer significa echar de menos. Pero esa forma es más bien literal, no solemos usarla corrientemente.
> 
> Esa me la olvidé !
> 
> Corrígeme por favor
> 
> Un saludo



Te corregí =)

Gracias por todo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> Jean et Julian s'ennuient de leurs mères",


 
Dans un style littéraire (et dans certaines régions) on peut dire:

- ils languissaient de la présence de leurs mères
- ils languissaient aprés leurs mères

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## baby19

Hola:

Acabo de leer un comentario en el q se hablaba sobre el verbo ennuier, yo tengo una frase q es " je m´ennuie de toi" me habian dicho q es echar mucho de menos, necesitar a alguien o estar triste xq necesitas q este contigo, me contestaron tambien en este forum, para mi era nuevo pero se que se usa tambien para lo que estas buscando, si alguien mas puede darme alguna aportacion mas, muchas gracias


----------



## Jade14

"_Extraño tenerte a mi lado_"
Traduire cette phrase par, "Tu me manques" me semble un peu leger. "T'avoir à mes cotés me manque." / "T'avoir proche de moi me manque." serait-il une possibilité?
"_Extraño tenerte a mi lado_" me semble plus complexe que "_te extraño".
_C'est vrai que tout depend du contexte aussi...
A vous de voir...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Baby, bonsoir et bienvenue parmi nous,

Te recuerdo que el lenguaje SMS no está autorizado en los foros por respeto a los que están aprendiendo. Por otra parte y por la misma razón se pide a cada uno que se esfuerce en escribir correctamente en su idioma materno.
La solución más sencilla es contestar en "*modo avanzado*" donde se puede ver el mensaje tal y como quedará una vez publicado.

Te agradezco tu atención y cuento contigo en el futuro.
Martine (Mod...)
P.D.: Evidentemente nadie está a salvo de un "error de dedo".



baby19 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Acabo de leer un comentario en el que se hablaba sobre el verbo ennuier, yo tengo una frase que es " je m´ennuie de toi" me habían dicho que es echar mucho de menos, necesitar a alguien o estar triste xq porque necesitas que esté contigo, me contestaron también en este forum foro, para mí era nuevo pero sé que se usa también para lo que estás buscando, si alguien más puede darme alguna aportación más, muchas gracias


----------



## Nanon

Jade14 said:


> "_Extraño tenerte a mi lado_"
> Traduire cette phrase par, "Tu me manques" me semble un peu leger. "T'avoir à mes cotés me manque." / "T'avoir proche de moi me manque." serait-il une possibilité?



Autres suggestions :
Ta présence me manque
Ta présence à mes côtés me manque (mais je crains que cela ne devienne lourd)

Martine, con tu permiso:



baby19 said:


> Acabo de leer un comentario en el que se hablaba sobre el verbo ennuyer...


----------



## josepbadalona

Nanon said:


> Autres suggestions :
> Ta présence à mes côtés me manque (mais je crains que cela ne devienne lourd)
> 
> :


 
¿ Qué tal ? "Ta présence auprès de moi me manque" o "Il me manque ta présence auprès de moi"


----------



## fabant

*nueva pregunta*​
Bonsoir, 
J'aurai besoin de vos conseils. j'ai des phrases en français à traduire en espagnol. J'ai déjà quelques idées sur le sujet mais je voudrais bien que vous me corrigiez si j'ai fait des erreurs : 

Il manque des livres : Faltan del libros.
Ce plat manque de sel : Je n'en ai aucune idée
Tu me manques : Le echo de menos.
Juan a manqué son train : Juan perdio su train. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## chlapec

fabant said:


> Bonsoir,
> J'aurai besoin de vos conseils. j'ai des phrases en français à traduire en espagnol. J'ai déjà quelques idées sur le sujet mais je voudrais bien que vous me corrigiez si j'ai fait des erreurs :
> 
> Il manque des livres : Faltan del libros.
> Ce plat manque de sel : *A este plato le falta sal*
> Tu me manques : *Te* echo de menos.
> Juan a manqué son train : Juan ha perdido/perdio el/su tren.


 
Voilà!


----------



## fabant

Merci beaucoup.


----------

